

Foxconn shipping new iPads starting late February - zacharycohn
http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/12/06/foxconns.next.gen.ipad.production.due.february/

======
omouse
So has the situation there improved? Are there less suicides? Are the workers
being treated fairly?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Foxconn_suicides>

------
seldo
The original was released on January 27th, so this matches the annual refresh
schedule of the iPhone/iPod/iMac lines.

------
fairlyodd
FOXCO _NN_

~~~
zacharycohn
Good catch, updated title. Thanks.

